# I didn't think it could really happen!



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two Echo Shows gen 1.  One is in the bedroom and one in the living room.  Living room is playing a radio station.  Then Echo said something.  I looked at it.  Live video of me was on the screen!!!!    How? Why?  Didn't think it could actually happen.  I've always had something over the camera on the Show in the bedroom, but not in the living room.  I DO NOW.

It can happen??!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the new feature on the Show 5 with the slider that you can use to cover the camera. I traded in my original Show yesterday for a Show 8 with the same sliding shutter. (The Show 8 was on sale, I got credit for trade-in, plus 20% off sale price.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Guess I'd better head over to the nearby Amazon 4 Star store and check out later generations of the Show. Slider / cover over the camera *IS* necessary.


----------



## Josette (Jan 19, 2020)

That's scary!    I'm glad I don't have one in the bathroom!!


----------

